# IP address error



## Zangetsu (Jul 22, 2011)

While browsing I got this error message...

*img684.imageshack.us/img684/9389/iperror.jpg

guys whats the reason behind this?

*Error:* Windows has detected an IP address conflict
Another computer on this network has the same IP address as this computer. 
Contact your network administrator for help resolving this issue. More details are available in the Windows System event log.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 22, 2011)

Do you have DHCP enabled?? Or you are using Static IP??

Are you sure you didn't connected another device to your network which uses same IP as your PC??


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Jul 22, 2011)

Well it means what it says :
_Another computer on this network has the same IP address as this computer. _

If you are using cable services for net browsing, this can be a common problem .. You may try *ipconfig /release* and then *ipconfig /renew* if you use DHCP .. If you use static ip .. then someone else is trying to use the same ip on the network .. You can find the guy and beat him up .. or .. Take a new ip address ..


----------



## asingh (Jul 22, 2011)

Are you using a router/wifi radio device. It is assigning the same IP to 2 different devices. DHCP must be on.


----------



## Skud (Jul 22, 2011)

Zangetsu has gone offline. 

Buddy after coming back provide us with more details, what type of connection do you have and other details as mentioned by previous posters.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 22, 2011)

I am using cable net & have DHCP enabled coz 
I haven't got any Static IP...


----------



## asingh (Jul 22, 2011)

Then set it.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 22, 2011)

So, does DHCP makes this IP conflict error?
I dont know my static IP?


----------



## nims11 (Jul 23, 2011)

maybe there is some problem with the connection settings on your computer.
goto the properties of your connection (the one which is connected to the modem) and open the TCP/IP settings from there. what is there?


----------



## asingh (Jul 23, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> So, does DHCP makes this IP conflict error?
> I dont know my static IP?



You set IP's for both your systems. And then plug them into the router. Any ways, are you getting this error repeatedly. Even I get it like once in 2 months. I just switch on device off, or reboot the router. Am on DHCP too.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 23, 2011)

asingh said:


> You set IP's for both your systems. And then plug them into the router. Any ways, are you getting this error repeatedly. Even I get it like once in 2 months. I just switch on device off, or reboot the router. Am on DHCP too.



No I started getting this error from last week & that also once in a day...

The moment I saw this error I thought somebody is hacking my internet account...


----------



## asingh (Jul 23, 2011)

Na, it is just your router assigning same IPs to two devices. You have the password security on right for access to radio...?


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 23, 2011)

asingh said:


> Na, it is just your router assigning same IPs to two devices. You have the password security on right for access to radio...?



Understood....I can see the error message logged in eventviewer in detail 
with conflicting IP address & the MAC Address of user to whom it was assigning...

Every time I connect to net I get a window of network group & it say Network 17 & sometimes Network 24 etc...???


----------



## asingh (Jul 23, 2011)

That would probably be the network name for your router which Win7 is understanding. Just delete all and keep one which is your routers.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 23, 2011)

^^once I get home I will post the screenshot...


----------



## sygeek (Jul 24, 2011)

happens to me often while using the WiFi, just ignore it.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 24, 2011)

see I what I m getting in Control Panel
*img197.imageshack.us/img197/3082/unledatl.jpg
the network inside Red Box are extra dnt know y?
the green box is i m connected to


----------



## Skud (Jul 24, 2011)

Do you have a dual LAN mobo or dual LAN cards?


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 24, 2011)

Skud said:


> Do you have a dual LAN mobo or dual LAN cards?



No I have single Realtek embedded LAN


----------

